# Waking up every 2-3 hours during the night



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

My new puppy has been waking up between intervals every night. He doesn't even have to use the washroom because I tried taking him outside. He just wakes up and wants to play a little, walk around the room, have some water and then come back up on the bed (which he can't jump on yet because he's too small).

Is his sleep pattern normal? I was thinking it's because of his upset stomach from the worms.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

crate train... It is so important at this age. Place him in the crate he will sleep sound if he wakes up take him out to go potty bring him in place right back in the crate to go back to sleep. If you allow him to just roam around and play in the night he will not learn to sleep through the night. Once he is a little older and fully potty trained and sleeping through the night (and not chewing on stuff) then it's fine to let him sleep in bed over night but he needs to learn this stuff now.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

So should I go buy a box for him to sleep in, or a cage or something? I just don't like the idea of leaving him in a box or cage or something. I also don't want him to hate me! I can let him sleep in the bed once or twice a week to get rid of his habit? I may have spoiled him from day one by letting him sleep with us :|


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

CRATES ROCK!

All the best, smartest, more responsible dog owners use them! So when you get a crate you have joined their ranks! 

Puppies aren't 'people' they are baby dogs. And dogs/pups LOVE a good 'den'! When they get used to it a crate is their safe place to go and chill. My dogs all go in and sleep in their crates during the day when the doors are open. It's their choice!

Keep the crate IN YOUR BEDROOM at night, beside your bed. Some people even have a good chair/table that put the crate up high near the bed. That way your pup is still 'with you' and can see/hear/smell you, but not WITH you.

Have you looked at this section of the forum yet? GREAT info... Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

More specifically is the http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

What do I do if he starts to cry because he doesn't like the crate?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I second what MRL said. It will be a long time before puppy is safe and trustworthy alone and unsupervised at home. There will be housetraining issues, chewing issues and maybe behaviour issues. Your pup needs to be kept safe while he is learning about his world and a crate is the best way to do this. He won't hate you 
Young animals and little humans both need to learn that night time is for sleeping and that when they waken in the night, they can put themselves back to sleep. We have been through this experience with my granddaughter this year, lol. Once puppy can go through the night without potty breaks, he will stay quiet and you will sleep uninterrupted as long as he hasn't been programmed to wake up, play a bit, have drinks etc. The crate makes this easier.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

1337f0x said:


> What do I do if he starts to cry because he doesn't like the crate?


I only crate generally in 2 situations. At night, and my pup is right beside my bed. So I just make a reassuring noise, may put my fingers in the crate while I fall asleep, and I ignore the whining. They are not in pain. No dying. THEY ARE JUST FINE, and you are right there. 

The other time I crate is when I'm not home! Toss in a treat just before I leave, the pup should go in too, THEN I LEAVE!

A crate can save their life cause it keeps them safe. It helps like a miracle to teach them housebreaking and you won't have damage and cleanup all the time in the house. 

READ the sites I put links to. MILLIONS of us crate train, you can too. 

Additionally, make sure you are really exercising and socializing your pup. A tired pup is MUCH better behaved generally, and specifically will go to sleep much fast and whine less when crated.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

This link is pretty comprehensive, check it out. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...hat-crate-training-why-put-my-puppy-cage.html

You can look at crates in PetSmart, Pet Value or Global. You can also try Craigslist for used to save a bit of $$. I like the coated wire crates that fold down for easy storage and transportation since I don't have space in my car for my dog inside a crate. (I use a seatbelt harness instead.)


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it okay to take him out of the crate and let him sleep with my boyfriend when I leave for work in the morning?

My daily routine is wake up at 6, take him outside, feed him, play a bit and then I get ready for work before putting him in my room to sleep with daddy. He likes to lay in my spot when I'm gone (has been doing this for 2 days) and it comforts him and helps him sleep better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate train him. you could take him out
during the night. the dog i have now is 
the first dog i crate trained. i never liked
the idea of a dog being in a crate my dog
loved the idea of being ina crate. in the beiging
he didn't want to be in his crate but once he was 
crtae trained he would go to his whenever he wanted
to sleep and play. when he reached the point where he
wasn't crated at night many times he would jump
off our bed and go to his crate. his crate was in the livingroom.
the crate is a friend of yours and the pup.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

trust me the crate will help him sleep better.. I promise you. Your pup won't hate you for crating him he won't feel like its punishment or you don't love him. As a puppy I do all feeding in a crate then after they eat I make them take a nap to learn to settle after eating (try to set up good habits to attempt to avoid bloat as an adult) you ignore the crying and let them calm themselves down. Never open the crate when they are crying or throwing a fit they learn to use that as a method to get out. Now my girl sleeps out of her crate however most nights she gets out of our bed and goes into her crate to sleep (door open) however if we go to a hotel or my family's house where it's new to her I put her in her crate because it makes her feel more secure and she sleeps better locked in the crate. She does not hate it if I say crate she runs and SLAMS herself into the crate so hard it almost tips it over and she sits there wagging her tail.. she loves her crate. Even after not being in it for a good 6 months we had her go in her crate and shut the door and she instantly laid down and went to sleep. Also please remember if you constantly are around the dog when you do need to go somewhere the dog develops separation anxiety which is a huge pain to deal with. I agree with keeping the crate next to your bed. As a pup I bring the crate out during the day to the main room for feedings and nap times (they need a forced nap time during the day or they get cranky and into trouble from being over tired just like a toddler) and then at night it gets brought to the bedside.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I don't want him to rely on the crate forever. I want him to sleep on my bed with me once he's older and house trained. Is it possible to remove the crate once he's trust worthy and bring him onto my bed to sleep when the time comes? 

I like the security of being with my puppy, and my Bichon sleeps with my mom and dad. I'm a bit jealous I must say, and I want a dog that'll come and sleep next to me. I just like that.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My girl started sleeping outside of the crate a few months after I got her, but she was not a big chewer and got potty trained easily. She is 11 months now and has not slept in her crate in probably six months. I still crate her while I am at work because a bored puppy is a destructive puppy, but I am SOOOOO relieved that I know she is safe in her crate when I am not there to supervise her.

It is so, so worth it. I can not emphasize it enough.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*A word of advice to you.....(OP)
You must start to treat this intelligent, working breed like the *dog* it is......you have a *baby dog*....not a baby person.
The biggest problem new owners make ...is comparing their puppies to humans in regards to emotions, behaviors, likes and dislikes.......this becomes a significant problem , that many "later issues" can stem from.....JMO

READ as much about properly raising a GSD puppy as possible...
_Best of luck to you! Very cute pup!_


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm getting the crate tonight to start training it. But I just really don't want it to depend on the crate. I got the GSD(CL) because I wanted a big dog I can train and exercise with at the park, and it can be like, my best friend and take naps with me.

I realize it's not a person, but I'm one of those people who want my dog to sleep at the end of the bed with me. I will crate train it! But I want to be able to slowly get rid of the crate when it's trust worthy to be in the house. 

(PS. It's never alone during the day when I'm working, my mom and dad are retired and always at home and my boyfriend works from home.)


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with having a dog, be your best companion.....loose at home and in bed with you at night. They are after all, domesticated, companion animals.
Just remember to *raise* it like a dog.....aw:


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

robinhuerta said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a dog, be your best companion.....loose at home and in bed with you at night. They are after all, domesticated, companion animals.
> Just remember to *raise* it like a dog.....aw:


I totally will! I want to raise this one right and not like a baby. My parents babied my Bingo too much and now, although a great and obedient animal, he wasn't trained properly between my training and their babying.

I 100% want to train him to the best I can. At the same time, keeping him close.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

With a GSD you can very easily have both. Plus, crate training will come in handy if you are ever in an emergency and somebody else needs to transport the dog out of your house, you need to board her for some reason, or if she ends up having to be at home alone. Even if you never truly need it, it is a great thing to have. It is really hard to try to crate train an older dog in a short period of time without it being stressful for the dog. Better to do it while they're young.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Crate training is a favor to you and to him. He will complain at first, possibly for a few days. Then he will get used to it. As you wish, when he is trustworthy let him go wherever is OK with you, but YOU decide where those places are. It sometimes helps to cover the crate with a blanket or tarp so that it becomes his cave and place to be calm and safe.
Don't worry, he WILL be your friend and companion.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> Crate training is a favor to you and to him. He will complain at first, possibly for a few days. Then he will get used to it. As you wish, when he is trustworthy let him go wherever is OK with you, but YOU decide where those places are. It sometimes helps to cover the crate with a blanket or tarp so that it becomes his cave and place to be calm and safe.
> Don't worry, he WILL be your friend and companion.


Thanks for that! I really am worrying lol. I'd rather him be my best friend then rely on a crate. Though it is his safe place.

Would you guys suggest getting an adult sized crate or a medium sized one? He'll probably be twice the size in the next month or so.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Crate training is a favor to you and to him. He will complain at first, possibly for a few days. Then he will get used to it. As you wish, when he is trustworthy let him go wherever is OK with you, but YOU decide where those places are. It sometimes helps to cover the crate with a blanket or tarp so that it becomes his cave and place to be calm and safe.
> Don't worry, he WILL be your friend and companion.


Very true! You don't need it his entire life but you will be shocked how many hop off the bed and go to their crates during their night on their own. My girl always wants to be right with me shes a big time velcro pup however at night she comes up and cuddles for a bit then off to her crate she goes and will switch between the 2 during the night. Also I used to do the wire crates but learned a lot of dogs calmed down better when covered with a sheet or something then with Jinx started using the plastic crates and love them SO MUCH MORE! Granted they are bulkier and a pain to travel with but I still prefer them.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't want him to rely on the crate forever. I want him to sleep on my bed with me once he's older and house trained. Is it possible to remove the crate once he's trust worthy and bring him onto my bed to sleep when the time comes?
> 
> I like the security of being with my puppy, and my Bichon sleeps with my mom and dad. I'm a bit jealous I must say, and I want a dog that'll come and sleep next to me. I just like that.


I got my puppy when he was 9 weeks old and he slept in a crate the first night I got him. Crate training is the best thing I've ever done. It helps with more than just sleeping through the night. He slept in his crate until he was about 5 months old. Once we started crate training he never had an accident in the house again and he slept through the night. Even on days when he would wake up before me he would just lay there quietly and chew on his moose until I woke up. He even would lay in his crate quietly after I got up and started getting ready for work. 
The first couple nights he whined a little, I covered his crate with a blanket, leaving only the front of the crate uncovered (which kept it dark and made him feel safe). That stopped the whining, and he knew that when the crate was covered it was bed time. Occasionally I would make a noise or say something to him if he seemed restless so he knew I was still there with him, but NEVER take him out of his crate if he whines. That is just rewarding bad behavior and he will learn that he can use that manipulate you to get out. He learned very quickly that his crate is safe and that it is his. He went in it all the time to chew on toys just because he was comfortable there. 
Now he sleeps on his bed, right next to ours, and we never need to use the crate. He doesn't chew anything at night, he sleeps all night, doesn't have accidents, and will only wake me up to go out around 8-9 in the morning on the rare days that I get to sleep in. 
Crate train your puppy! You won't regret it!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I started with the small crate that my dog was shipped in, but when I decided to buy my own I went with an XL Wire Crate. A lot of puppies don't do well in large crates because they have so much room that they will use a corner to go to the bathroom in, so if your pup is not doing very well with potty training I'd recommend a smaller sized crate (or one with a moveable wall to make it smaller/larger) but it depends on the dog. My dog did great in her large crate.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to get him a soft crate, so it's easier to travel with. But it's harder to clean also. I have a wire crate already somewhere that I know of in my house, I guess I will have to clean it extremely well before putting him inside of it.

It had my sister's wheaten terrier in it before, and then a kitten after. Should I play it safe and get him his own brand new crate?

I think he'll be trained a lot quicker than in 5 months because he watches Bingo very carefully and is picking up his good habits.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a dog, be your best companion.....loose at home and in bed with you at night. They are after all, domesticated, companion animals.
> Just remember to *raise* it like a dog.....aw:


I can't stress this enough!!!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

If you have a chewer, a soft crate could be destroyed in minutes! A soft crate wouldn't last more than 10 minutes in our house, so Jazmyn has a wire crate (extra large size, with a divider to make it small for now, and larger as she grows).

When our pup had coccidia, I used our steam cleaner (the H20 mop) to sanitize her toys, bowls, bedding, etc. If you have anything like that, you could clean the crate out really well and then use the steam cleaner to sanitize it.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Last night I didn't get a chance to clean my crate out to get Simba in there to start the crate training. HOWEVER - I fed him 3 hours before bed, let him drink water until 2 hours before bed time. Went outside and played ball with him (he's like a kitty, just likes rolling it around and chasing it). Let him go potty outside, and praised him for the good deed, and he pretty much slept til 4am this morning with no interruptions. Til he wanted up on the bed, he fell asleep quick again between Daddy and I, and he had a dream and rolled off the bed around 5:30. I picked him up, slept for another 15 minutes and took him outside.

He pottied three times this morning between 5:45-6:30. He did not have to go all night. He's been waking me up so he can go potty but last night he was a pure angel.




*Lisa* said:


> If you have a chewer, a soft crate could be destroyed in minutes! A soft crate wouldn't last more than 10 minutes in our house, so Jazmyn has a wire crate (extra large size, with a divider to make it small for now, and larger as she grows).
> 
> When our pup had coccidia, I used our steam cleaner (the H20 mop) to sanitize her toys, bowls, bedding, etc. If you have anything like that, you could clean the crate out really well and then use the steam cleaner to sanitize it.


Oshawaaaa? Puppy play date?  

Thanks for the tips Lisa, would hot water, soap and a cleaner that eliminates pee/poo odors suffice if I don't have a steam cleaner?


----------

